# Adapter für RX580?



## Silencedt (24. Oktober 2018)

*Adapter für RX580?*

Hey,

Mein 2. Bildschirm hat kein HDMI Kabel, und aus irgendeinen grund passt mein VGA Adapter nicht auf die RX580. 

mumbi DVI Adapter DVI 24+5 zu VGA Adapter - Digital: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Diesen habe ich momentan.

Brauche ich einen HDMI auf VGA Adapter?

Rankie HDMI auf VGA Adapter, Vergoldet 1080P HDTV: Amazon.de: Elektronik

oder wie mache ich das am besten?

MFG


----------



## Ocmaster (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Adapter für RX580?*

neuer monitor würd ich sagen^^


----------



## gekipptesBit (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Adapter für RX580?*

Kein Mischbetrieb mit HDMI, DP-Port oder DVI zu VGA machen.
Gibt nur Probleme mit anderen modernen Monitoren. Also nur HDMI/HDMI oder nur DVI/DVI nehmen.


----------



## rschwertz (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Adapter für RX580?*

Die RX5xx haben keinen analogen (VGA)  Anschluss mehr. 
Dein Adapter funktioniert (auch mechanisch) nicht - am Grafikkartenanschluss fehlen die 4 analogen Signale.

 Also muss man aktiv adaptieren. 
Ob der von Dir verlinkte Adapter an der RX580 funktioniert kriegt man nur durch Ausprobieren raus.
Die Kommentare machen da Mut (betreffen aber eher onBoard Grafik)  .


----------

